
Did Putin orchestrate Russia's 9/11? - ClintEhrlich
http://www.nybooks.com/articles/archives/2012/nov/22/finally-we-know-about-moscow-bombings/
======
dang
Please don't rewrite the titles of articles you submit to Hacker News, unless
they are misleading or linkbait.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
ClintEhrlich
Thanks for pointing that out to me. I'm sorry; I didn't mean to cause any
trouble. I might suggest linking that from the welcome page. If it was shown,
I missed it.

